# Sony Touch PRS-600



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Does anyone own a Sony Touch?
I have some questions, if you don't mind.
deb


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Deb, did you get yours from craigslist today?

Melissa


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yep, picked it up this afternoon.
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> Yep, picked it up this afternoon.
> deb


I glad you got it. How do you like it?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I love it.  It's smaller than the K, which I did not expect.  
I really like the red more than I thought I would.  I thought I'd hate it.
I've already loaded one book from my library onto it.  
I'm working on trying to get Mobipocket to work and now I'm doing a search on here for some answers.
LOL.
I really think I'm going to love this reader.  
deb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

drenee said:


> I love it. It's smaller than the K, which I did not expect.
> I really like the red more than I thought I would. I thought I'd hate it.
> I've already loaded one book from my library onto it.
> I'm working on trying to get Mobipocket to work and now I'm doing a search on here for some answers.
> ...


I am glad you bought it enjoy your new toy. I have the Nook as my second e-reader. I can also use it to download books from the libray. I have not done that yet.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I've discovered that my Sony cannot read Mobi or Mobi doesn't work with Sony, or something.  
Anyway, not able to read Mobi books.  And not sure if there's a way around it.  
In comparing the K to the Sony, the K is easier to hold.  It has a larger border area.  
The Sony is a little harder to hold, without a case as I haven't got one yet, because of the small area around the screen.
I was reading on the large font size today and a sentence did not make sense.  I changed the font size and discovered that a word at the end of a sentence was missing at the large size.  
It does not go to sleep.  No back button.  No time.  
I do like the cursor.  The page buttons are not as convenient.  I like how the dictionary works.  It does not have the Amazon store.  
I wish I could mate my Sony and my K, and I think I would have the perfect reader.
deb


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

I use Calibre to convert my drm-free mobi books (to ePub) to read on my Sony.  Do it all the time. 

I have the PRS-505, not the PRS-600, and it goes to sleep after 60 minutes of non-use (the option is in the settings).  

I seem to recall that with the PRS-600 there is a power button that you hold for a few seconds (I think there is more a drain with the touch screen which is why you power down??  not sure) . 

I think I have the best of both worlds owning a Sony and a Kindle.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for the going to sleep option.  I'm checking that out now.  
There is a power button I hold, and you're probably right about the battery drain with a touchscreen.  Never thought about that.  Thank you.  

So I would need to download Calibre and put the library book into it to convert?
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

And there's another feature I just figured out.  I can hit "continue reading" from my home page that takes me right to the book I was reading.  That's a nice feature.  
I'll be discovering things for a while.  
deb


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> So I would need to download Calibre and put the library book into it to convert?


Library books usually have drm...if it was mobi, didn't you need to register your PID to download it? If so, you would need to remove the drm before you can convert it (which I don't think we are allowed to discuss but you can find by using google).

Doesn't your library have ePub and pdf? Those seem to be the most popular formats from the libraries these day. If so, your Sony reader can read those books without removing the drm.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I've discovered that my Sony cannot read Mobi or Mobi doesn't work with Sony, or something. 
Anyway, not able to read Mobi books. And not sure if there's a way around it.

*You could use Calibre to convert mobi files to txt or even ePub files. Some people bypass the Sony software & just use Calibre to put books on their Sony readers. *

I was reading on the large font size today and a sentence did not make sense. I changed the font size and discovered that a word at the end of a sentence was missing at the large size. 
*
I have found that at times a couple of written lines are missing at the bottom of a page. I can change the font size & the lines appear. Not sure why that is, some kind of glitch, I've never investigated to see if there's any kind of fix for it. *

It does not go to sleep. No back button. No time. 
*
My Pocket reader has a setting - you can turn the "sleep" function on & off. It goes to sleep after an hour of no activity when you have it enabled. It has two "back" buttons - one for going to the previous page in the book you're reading, and one that goes back like the "back" button on the Kindle. Have you downloaded the manual from the Sony site? I always have to go back & check it to remember how to delete a book when I'm done reading it! Think I remember seeing there's a hack for putting the time on it - mobileread forums has quite a few Sony users on it with some good info.*

I do like the cursor. The page buttons are not as convenient. I like how the dictionary works. It does not have the Amazon store. 
I wish I could mate my Sony and my K, and I think I would have the perfect reader.
*
Yep, if I could have the Sony's "collections" feature on my Kindle it would be darned near perfect! (For me)*


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Em, I changed my Sony to landscape mode and so far I have not had a problem with missing words. Not sure if that's the complete answer, but so far it seems to be working.  

I do with the letters were a bit darker.  They seem kind of light.  
deb


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> I do with the letters were a bit darker. They seem kind of light.
> deb


Wonder if that's a factor of the touch screen?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not sure.  I wonder if it might be the book.  
deb


----------

